# DPTH keeps stopping



## vectoravtech (May 31, 2019)

Theres an app DPTH that adds depth to a picture but it wont open on my phone, any suggestions besides apk editor change the install type to internal? I did that for app not installed, I think I need a ported version. I'm using a J7 phone.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 31, 2019)

vectoravtech said:


> Theres an app DPTH that adds depth to a picture but it wont open on my phone, any suggestions besides apk editor change the install type to internal? I did that for app not installed, I think I need a ported version. I'm using a J7 phone.View attachment 124050


I'd uninstall it. It's either not completely stable, not completely compatible with your phone or version of Android or is conflicting with a system app that takes priority.


----------



## vectoravtech (May 31, 2019)

I deleted a few google cashes (Google Play Store and Google Play Services) and and rebooted the phone, worked great after installing the DPTH.apk  then updated at the app store. 



http://imgur.com/DQl1WLG


----------

